# Rifarsi una vita



## MK (21 Aprile 2010)

dopo una separazione, dopo un lutto. Cosa significa per voi? Tante volte si pensa che rifarsi una vita significhi trovare un altro compagno/a e costruire qualcosa di simile (e diverso allo stesso tempo) rispetto a quello che si è lasciato (o che ci ha lasciato). Io la vedo in modo maggiormente ampio, un riappropriarsi del senso della nostra vita, partendo principalmente da quello che è importante per il nostro essere, senza mirare per forza a un progetto di coppia.


----------



## Lettrice (21 Aprile 2010)

Dipende da quello che si vuole e da quello che si ha.
Non ho mai pensato di rifarmi una vita, mi e' sempre piaciuta la mia:carneval:


----------



## ignavius (21 Aprile 2010)

A me personalmente negli ultimi giorni è capitato proprio di pensarci:
La fine di un rapporto di coppia non necessariamente deve portare verso la ricerca di un altro in sostituzione, ma può essere invece (volendolo) proprio l'occasione per trovare meglio, più facilmente ed efficaciemente il proprio "centro", il rapporto con un'individualità che troppo spesso viene buttata a casaccio nel calderone del rapporto di coppia, perdendone in esso il senso.
Vi ho detto che ultimamente sto frequentando una ragazza, e che sto portando avanti il discorso separazione con mia moglie. Bene, ad un certo punto mi sono reso conto che stavo facendo l'errore più grave che potessi fare: mi stavo buttando a pesce in questo nuovo rapporto e questo mi allontanava artificiosamente da quello che comunque ha fatto parte della mia vita per 27 anni.
Ok, mi sono detto: adesso non posso andare a vivere da solo, ma le cose in chiaro con la mia signora ci sono, e si tratta solo di mettere due firme su un foglio. Andiamo daccordo e le ho raccontato dell'altra senza stare a fare misteri ed ipocrisie.
Dall'altra parte non vedo perchè dovrei ipotecare di nuovo la mia vita con promesse a chicchessia, e posso finalmente concentrarmi su tutte le cose che ho voglia di fare e che adesso non devono più passare per forza al setaccio di un "noi", scivolando quindi ora libere su un semplice e pulito "io". Ho spiegato la cosa alla fanciulla, mi sono assicurato che abbia capito, per ora a me va bene così.
Tengo ben presente i miei doveri pratici (figlio, famiglie), e quelli di sincerità e di correttezza, altri doveri non ritengo di averne.
Non "rifarsi una vita", quindi, ma proseguire la propria seguendone la naturale evoluzione.


----------



## MK (21 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dipende da quello che si vuole e da quello che si ha.
> Non ho mai pensato di rifarmi una vita, mi e' sempre piaciuta la mia:carneval:


Certo che dipende da quello che si vuole e da quello che si ha. Ad esempio mi sembra naturale che una donna col desiderio di maternità non realizzato metta nel progetto di "seconda vita" anche la ricerca di un uomo col quale avere un figlio.


----------



## Minerva (21 Aprile 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> A me personalmente negli ultimi giorni è capitato proprio di pensarci:
> La fine di un rapporto di coppia non necessariamente deve portare verso la ricerca di un altro in sostituzione, ma può essere invece (volendolo) proprio l'occasione per trovare meglio, più facilmente ed efficaciemente il proprio "centro", il rapporto con un'individualità che troppo spesso viene buttata a casaccio nel calderone del rapporto di coppia, perdendone in esso il senso.
> Vi ho detto che ultimamente sto frequentando una ragazza, e che sto portando avanti il discorso separazione con mia moglie. Bene, ad un certo punto mi sono reso conto che stavo facendo l'errore più grave che potessi fare: mi stavo buttando a pesce in questo nuovo rapporto e questo mi allontanava artificiosamente da quello che comunque ha fatto parte della mia vita per 27 anni.
> Ok, mi sono detto: adesso non posso andare a vivere da solo, ma le cose in chiaro con la mia signora ci sono, e si tratta solo di mettere due firme su un foglio. Andiamo daccordo e le ho raccontato dell'altra senza stare a fare misteri ed ipocrisie.
> ...


è un discorso comprensibile ma unilaterale .prima o poi lei vorrà legittimamente di più. . .
a meno che non esca da una situazione simile ed abbia un'età vicina alla tua


----------



## Lettrice (21 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Certo che dipende da quello che si vuole e da quello che si ha. Ad esempio mi sembra naturale che una donna col desiderio di maternità non realizzato metta nel progetto di "seconda vita" anche la ricerca di un uomo col quale avere un figlio.


Infatti. Per me il discorso "progetto famiglia" e' fuori discussione per esempio


----------



## ignavius (21 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> è un discorso comprensibile ma unilaterale .prima o poi lei vorrà legittimamente di più. . .
> a meno che non esca da una situazione simile ed abbia un'età vicina alla tua


Se volesse di più, ed io non fossi disposto a dare, amici come prima. Già adesso nessuno le vieta di farsi la sua vita. Stessa cosa a ruoli opposti. Si sta bene insieme? Ci si sta. Si vuole stare altrove? Non voglio che sci si senta legati al dover "chiedere il permesso". 
Credo che, dopo un'esperienza basata sulla "gruccia reciproca", la ricerca di un poco di equilibrio individuale non possa guastare.
Con il giusto equilibrio si può arrivare a dare, anziché prendere, e questo non può essere che cosa buona.


----------



## Lettrice (21 Aprile 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Se volesse di più, ed io non fossi disposto a dare, amici come prima. Già adesso nessuno le vieta di farsi la sua vita. Stessa cosa a ruoli opposti. Si sta bene insieme? Ci si sta. Si vuole stare altrove? Non voglio che sci si senta legati al dover "chiedere il permesso".
> Credo che, dopo un'esperienza basata sulla "gruccia reciproca", la ricerca di un poco di equilibrio individuale non possa guastare.
> Con il giusto equilibrio si può arrivare a dare, anziché prendere, e questo non può essere che cosa buona.


Tutto ok... ma concordo con Minerva.
Ti dico di piu' se mi facessero un discorso simile direi "ok amici come prima" e non tanto per una questione di progetto o famiglia ma perche' si entra nella zona GRIGIA in cui non si capisce cosa sia la relazione.
Uno dei due finisce sempre per stare male


----------



## dererumnatura (21 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> dopo una separazione, dopo un lutto. Cosa significa per voi? Tante volte si pensa che rifarsi una vita significhi trovare un altro compagno/a e costruire qualcosa di simile (e diverso allo stesso tempo) rispetto a quello che si è lasciato (o che ci ha lasciato). Io la vedo in modo maggiormente ampio, un riappropriarsi del senso della nostra vita, partendo principalmente da quello che è importante per il nostro essere, senza mirare per forza a un progetto di coppia.



per me vuol dire fare tesoro dell'esperienza passata e ricominciare con la voglia di migliorare sè stessi......


----------



## MK (21 Aprile 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Se volesse di più, ed io non fossi disposto a dare, amici come prima. Già adesso nessuno le vieta di farsi la sua vita. Stessa cosa a ruoli opposti. Si sta bene insieme? Ci si sta. Si vuole stare altrove? Non voglio che sci si senta legati al dover "chiedere il permesso".
> Credo che, dopo un'esperienza basata sulla "gruccia reciproca", la ricerca di un poco di equilibrio individuale non possa guastare.
> Con il giusto equilibrio si può arrivare a dare, anziché prendere, e questo non può essere che cosa buona.


L'innamoramento è un'altra cosa però, anche se sul principio concordo.


----------



## MK (21 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Infatti. Per me il discorso "progetto famiglia" e' fuori discussione per esempio


Il progetto famiglia include per me i figli. Senza figli troverei la convivenza alquanto scomoda per i miei ritmi e le mie abitudini. Ma mai dire mai.


----------



## tinkerbell (21 Aprile 2010)

Dopo qualcosa che non è andato..o che è fallito...dopo aver analizzato quanto ci hai messo dentro e quanto ti sei risparmiato/a...dopo aver visto se ciò che davi in parte ti è tornato  - come è naturale che sia se il rapporto è bilanciato - indietro... dopo tutta questa analisi capisci veramente cosa volevi...e cosa hai dato...e cosa hai avuto...e sai finalmente cosa vorresti che agli altri (anche del tuo stesso sesso) arrivasse di te e cosa vorresti avere per te prendendolo dall'incontro con l'altro (anche del medesimo sesso)...del resto ne hai le tasche piene...ti è servito solo a far passare iltempo...inutilmente...arrotolandoti su te stessa/o...
Non occorre per forza esser protesi a cercare l'altro/a in sostituzione, perchè adesser soli ci sembra di esser persone a metà... bisogna esser protesi semmai all'eventualità di esser aperti ad incontrare l'altro/a...se poi succede meglio, altrimenti bene lo stesso...


----------



## xfactor (21 Aprile 2010)

Per come sono io, sicuramente un'altra donna , ricostruire  un'altra famiglia , avere dei figli, ricevere e dare amore. La famiglia è alla base di tutto
( questa sera la vedo cosi .....un sogno) e poi , la PACE NEL MONDO!:singleeye:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Aprile 2010)

Quando mi sono lasciata con il mio primo marito ci ho messo un po' ad elaborare il lutto. Quasi un anno. Poi tutto d'un colpo... mi sono rifatta una vita. Completamente. Ho cambiato città. Ho cambiato lavoro. Dopo 2 settimane ho conosciuto il mio attuale marito. Dopo neanche due mesi ero incinta (!!!)... Eh sì... tutto insieme. Non ho mezze misure


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Aprile 2010)

La vita accade.


----------



## ignavius (22 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La vita accade.


 
Shit! Happens!


----------



## Minerva (22 Aprile 2010)

la morte arriva:dracula:


----------



## Lettrice (22 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> la morte arriva:dracula:


E pentitevi prima di morire :racchia:


----------



## ignavius (22 Aprile 2010)

Una delle cose che ci siamo detti io e la mia "nuova fiamma", è stato proprio: ma perchè dobbiamo per forza passare da uno squilibrio ad un altro?

Istintivamente ci siamo subito proiettati uno addosso all'altro, e per fortuna ci siamo resi conto che si risolveva solo in un pericoloso aggrapparsi a vicenda. In queste condizioni è come essere tutti e due a bagno nella cacca, e per stare a galla uno si appoggia e tira sotto l'altro.

Invece, eliminando il più possibile egoismi, pretese ed aspettative, ci si gode quello che c'è di bello tra due persone che, *****, si sono dimostrate in una sintonia incredibile!
Perchè rovinare tutto questo? Per quale motivo rinunciarci? Solo perchè non si è capaci di non farla fuori dal vaso? No, dai! Siamo adulti, dobbiamo imparare a stare in piedi da soli,  e non scappare di fronte all'opportunità di imparare a dare, anziché prendere.


----------



## ignavius (22 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> la morte arriva:dracula:





Lettrice ha detto:


> E pentitevi prima di morire :racchia:


 

Mo' mo o seggno!


----------



## MK (22 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La vita accade.


Sì ma qualcosa si spererà per la propria vita, qualche aspettativa ce la facciamo tutti.


----------



## Nobody (22 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E pentitevi prima di morire :racchia:


 e perchè mai?


----------



## Lettrice (22 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> e perchè mai?



E' una battuta scema tra me e le mie due amichette del cuore... quando qualcosa andava storto si diceva "tanto devi morire" ma per rendere l'idea piu' opprimente si aggiungeva il "pentiti prima di morire"... a noi faceva ridere ma non escludo il fatto che fossimo disturbate:carneval:


----------



## Minerva (22 Aprile 2010)

_"Un giorno uno prende una decisione senza nemmeno sapere come, e questa decisione continua per propria forza d’inerzia. Con il passare degli anni è sempre più difficile cambiarla."
kundera - l'insostenibile leggerezza dell'essere.

_


----------



## Nobody (22 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E' una battuta scema tra me e le mie due amichette del cuore... quando qualcosa andava storto si diceva "tanto devi morire" ma per rendere l'idea piu' opprimente si aggiungeva il "pentiti prima di morire"...* a noi faceva ridere ma non escludo il fatto che fossimo disturbate*:carneval:


viste le gare che organizzavate per passare il tempo, la possibilità sussiste :carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (22 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> viste le gare che organizzavate per passare il tempo, la possibilità sussiste :carneval:


No, non con loro...quelli sono a Ca... queste due erano compagne d'universita' ma siamo li', avresti dovuto vedere che festone mettevamo su'... una volta il tutto sfuggi talmente tanto al nostro controllo che trovammo un cane a dormire nel letto :unhappy:


----------



## Nobody (22 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No, non con loro...quelli sono a Ca... queste due erano compagne d'universita' ma siamo li', avresti dovuto vedere che festone mettevamo su'... una volta il tutto sfuggi talmente tanto al nostro controllo che trovammo un cane a dormire nel letto :unhappy:


:rotfl:
Però è vero, intimamente non sappiamo che dobbiamo morire... voglio dire, razionalmente lo sappiamo benissimo, ma inconsciamente ci pensiamo immortali.


----------



## Lettrice (22 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> Però è vero, intimamente non sappiamo che dobbiamo morire... voglio dire, razionalmente lo sappiamo benissimo, ma inconsciamente ci pensiamo immortali.


Gia' inoltre la vita non sempre e' un cioccolatino e c'e' chi vuol far credere che ci si debba pentire di quei pochi peccatucci che magari ci hanno addolcito la pillola...


----------



## Minerva (22 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Gia' inoltre la vita non sempre e' un cioccolatino e c'e' chi vuol far credere che ci si debba pentire di quei pochi peccatucci che magari ci hanno addolcito la pillola...


 ma quelli sappiamo benissimo che non sono peccati; il pentimento dovrebbe riguardare egoismi, omissioni, codardie e accidia
a volte è più grave non aver fatto 
augh...mi ritiro in meditazione


----------



## Nobody (22 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Gia' inoltre la vita non sempre e' un cioccolatino e c'e' chi vuol far credere che ci si debba pentire di quei pochi peccatucci che magari ci hanno addolcito la pillola...


ma infatti... sul lesso ci vuole la salsa verde. 
Comunque concordo con chi sostiene che per godersi pienamente la vita bisogna riuscire a raggiungere la vera consapevolezza della morte.


----------



## Lettrice (22 Aprile 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma quelli sappiamo benissimo che non sono peccati; *il pentimento dovrebbe riguardare egoismi, omissioni, codardie e accidia*
> a volte è più grave non aver fatto
> augh...mi ritiro in meditazione


Pero' anche quelle sono umane debolezze... difficile fare una classifica generale su cosa ci si debba pentire e su cosa non ci si debba pentire


----------



## ignavius (22 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ma infatti... sul lesso ci vuole la salsa verde.
> Comunque concordo con chi sostiene che per godersi pienamente la vita bisogna riuscire a raggiungere la vera consapevolezza della morte.


No, non posso tacere! Non concordo assolutamente, ed è per me una questione di coscienza, di orgoglio e di dignità umana. Mai sia detto che mi sia nascosto di fronte al dovere di salvare la verità dagli attacchi dei perversi e dei disgraziati!

Col lesso ci va la mostarda di frutta!


----------



## Lettrice (22 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ma infatti... sul lesso ci vuole la salsa verde.
> Comunque concordo con chi sostiene che per godersi pienamente la vita bisogna riuscire a raggiungere la vera consapevolezza della morte.


_Non esiste nulla di terribile nella vita per chi davvero sappia che nulla c'è da temere nel non vivere più. Perciò è sciocco chi sostiene di aver paura della morte, non tanto perché il suo arrivo lo farà soffrire, ma in quanto l'affligge la sua continua attesa. Ciò che una volta presente non ci turba, stoltamente atteso ci fa impazzire.
La morte, il più atroce dunque di tutti i mali, non esiste per noi. Quando noi viviamo la morte non c'è, quando c'è lei non ci siamo noi. Non è nulla né per i vivi né per i morti. Per i vivi non c'è, i morti non sono più. Invece la gente ora fugge la morte come il peggior male, ora la invoca come requie ai mali che vive.

Il vero saggio, come non gli dispiace vivere, così non teme di non vivere più. La vita per lui non è un male, né è un male il non vivere. Ma come dei cibi sceglie i migliori, non la quantità, così non il tempo più lungo si gode, ma il più dolce.
Chi ammonisce poi il giovane a vivere bene e il vecchio a ben morire è stolto non solo per la dolcezza che c'è sempre nella vita, anche da vecchi, ma perché una sola è la meditazione di una vita bella e di una bella morte._

Il vecchio greco ne cagava eh?:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (22 Aprile 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> No, non posso tacere! Non concordo assolutamente, ed è per me una questione di coscienza, di orgoglio e di dignità umana. Mai sia detto che mi sia nascosto di fronte al dovere di salvare la verità dagli attacchi dei perversi e dei disgraziati!
> 
> Col lesso ci va la mostarda di frutta!


 de gustibus... io la metto sul pecorino! marmellata di cipolle...


----------



## Nobody (22 Aprile 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> _Non esiste nulla di terribile nella vita per chi davvero sappia che nulla c'è da temere nel non vivere più. Perciò è sciocco chi sostiene di aver paura della morte, non tanto perché il suo arrivo lo farà soffrire, ma in quanto l'affligge la sua continua attesa. Ciò che una volta presente non ci turba, stoltamente atteso ci fa impazzire._
> _La morte, il più atroce dunque di tutti i mali, non esiste per noi. Quando noi viviamo la morte non c'è, quando c'è lei non ci siamo noi. Non è nulla né per i vivi né per i morti. Per i vivi non c'è, i morti non sono più. Invece la gente ora fugge la morte come il peggior male, ora la invoca come requie ai mali che vive._
> 
> _Il vero saggio, come non gli dispiace vivere, così non teme di non vivere più. La vita per lui non è un male, né è un male il non vivere. Ma come dei cibi sceglie i migliori, non la quantità, così non il tempo più lungo si gode, ma il più dolce._
> ...


direi proprio di si :carneval: Anche il vecchio yaqui:
*“Come ci si può sentire tanto importanti quando sappiamo che la morte ci da la caccia?”, chiese. “La cosa da fare quando sei impaziente è voltarsi a sinistra e chiedere consiglio alla tua morte. Ti sbarazzi di un’enorme quantità di meschinità se la tua morte ti fa ungesto, o se ne cogli una breve visione, o se soltanto hai la sensazione che la tua compagna è lì che ti sorveglia”.
“La morte è il solo saggio consigliere che abbiamo!” Esclamò. “Ogni volta che senti, come a te capita sempre, che tutto va male e che stai per essere annientato, voltati verso la tua morte e chiedigli se è vero. La tua morte ti dirà che hai torto; che nulla conta veramente al di fuori del suo tocco. La morte ti dirà: ‘Non ti ho ancora toccato’ “.*


----------



## Minerva (22 Aprile 2010)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





fransisco ha detto:


> Per come sono io, sicuramente un'altra donna , ricostruire un'altra famiglia , avere dei figli, ricevere e dare amore. La famiglia è alla base di tutto
> ( questa sera la vedo cosi .....un sogno) e poi , la PACE NEL MONDO!:singleeye:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Aprile 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Sì ma qualcosa si spererà per la propria vita, qualche aspettativa ce la facciamo tutti.


 Io di essere in salute.
Poi tutto che quello che dovesse arrivare di bello sarà un regalo, come sempre.
Io, ormai, la vita l'ho fatta, con la persona sbagliata, ma l'ho fatta. Ora la mia vita esistente sono i miei figli, il mio lavoro, fare quel che ho voglia di fare.
Certo se una persona ha 40 anni o non ha figli avrà voglia di costruire qualcosa che le dia senso.
Ma il senso ognuno lo deve trovare in quello che vive, non cercare al di fuori di quel che ha disperatamente qualcosa che dia senso.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> Però è vero, intimamente non sappiamo che dobbiamo morire... voglio dire, razionalmente lo sappiamo benissimo, ma inconsciamente ci pensiamo immortali.


 Per questo non sappiamo assaporare il presente?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> direi proprio di si :carneval: Anche il vecchio yaqui:
> *“Come ci si può sentire tanto importanti quando sappiamo che la morte ci da la caccia?”, chiese. “La cosa da fare quando sei impaziente è voltarsi a sinistra e chiedere consiglio alla tua morte. Ti sbarazzi di un’enorme quantità di meschinità se la tua morte ti fa ungesto, o se ne cogli una breve visione, o se soltanto hai la sensazione che la tua compagna è lì che ti sorveglia”.*
> _*“La morte è il solo saggio consigliere che abbiamo!” Esclamò. “Ogni volta che senti, come a te capita sempre, che tutto va male e che stai per essere annientato, voltati verso la tua morte e chiedigli se è vero. La tua morte ti dirà che hai torto; che nulla conta veramente al di fuori del suo tocco. La morte ti dirà: ‘Non ti ho ancora toccato’ “.*_


 Chi è yaqui?


----------



## ignavius (22 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Per questo non sappiamo assaporare il presente?


Culturalmente siamo stati abituati ad ipotecare il presente in funzione di fumose "promesse" o "minacce" riguardanti il futuro. Siamo stati abituati ad avere paura perchè con la paura per secoli i popoli sono stati dominati meglio.
Credo comunque che la maggior parte della gente oggi tema molto di più il dolore e la sofferenza che potrebbe precedere la morte, piuttosto che la morte stessa. Privati dello spauracchio dell'"inferno", a molti oggi interessa molto di più un ipotetico "paradiso" terreno piuttosto che il nulla dopo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Aprile 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Culturalmente siamo stati abituati ad ipotecare il presente in funzione di fumose "promesse" o "minacce" riguardanti il futuro. Siamo stati abituati ad avere paura perchè con la paura per secoli i popoli sono stati dominati meglio.
> Credo comunque che la maggior parte della gente oggi tema molto di più il dolore e la sofferenza che potrebbe precedere la morte, piuttosto che la morte stessa. Privati dello spauracchio dell'"inferno", a molti oggi interessa molto di più un ipotetico "paradiso" terreno piuttosto che il nulla dopo.


 Però non è quel che intendo io.


----------



## Nobody (22 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Per questo non sappiamo assaporare il presente?


Si, assolutamente. E' il nostro problema principale, imho.

Mi riferivo allo sciamano don Juan, nei libri di Carlos Castaneda. In particolare, quello è un estratto di "Viaggio ad Ixtlan", il suo libro di gran lunga migliore.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si, assolutamente. E' il nostro problema principale, imho.
> 
> Mi riferivo allo sciamano don Juan, nei libri di Carlos Castaneda. In particolare, quello è un estratto di *"Viaggio ad Ixtlan",* il suo libro di gran lunga migliore.


 Da leggere?

Io ho sempre apprezzato il momento.


----------



## Nobody (22 Aprile 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Da leggere?
> 
> Io ho sempre apprezzato il momento.


Assolutamente da leggere, persa! Gli altri di Castaneda non li consiglio mai, pur essendo buoni libri.
Quello è da leggere. Rigorosamente edizione Astrolabio.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Aprile 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Assolutamente da leggere, persa! Gli altri di Castaneda non li consiglio mai, pur essendo buoni libri.
> Quello è da leggere. Rigorosamente edizione Astrolabio.


 :up:


----------



## biondina (12 Giugno 2010)

ciao ragazzi, sono nuova nel Forum ho 27 anni e ho già un pò di esperienza di vita vissuta.
Dopo una bellissima storia di 7 anni ( finita nel lutto ) con un ragazzo con il quale ho condiviso la trasgressione, l'amore e il sesso a 360° senza gelosie o sfasci nella coppia, mi ritrovo dopo due anni dalla perdita con un conto salato che la vita mi presenta.
Vi racconto tutto: con il mio ex ho frequentato *a step *la trasgressione: sono andata nei locali privè, lap dance, mi sono esibita, misex, insomma un grandissimo amore condito da peperoncino, assolutamente importante e ripeto: non c'era neanche un pizzico di gelosia.
Da questo rapporto NON ci sarebbe mai stato il tradimento perchè entrambi ci completavamo senza ricercare altrove quello di cui ci mancava per farci stare bene.
Purtroppo lui mi è mancato e da sola mi sono dovuta ricostrure un'altra vita.
I Locali per me diventavano inagibili perchè i single mi si appollaiavano vicino...però mi sono fatta un giro di amicizie molto altolocato di cui respiravo...non avevo più la voglia di innamorarmi di nuovo.
Nel più bello ho conosciuto un ragazzo che mi ha fatto perdere la testa toccando delle corde celebrali per me ancora sensibili e deboli.
Dopo un brevissimo fidanzamento siamo andati a convivere....mi aveva promesso che saremmo andati a vivere da soli invece mi ritrovo dopo 10 mesi ancora acasa con i suoi.
Io sto slerando...la mia libertà è scomparsa e mi sto rifacendo il giro di amicizie che avevo un tempo.
le uscite sono molto meno frequenti e ad alto rischio.
Bho....sono andata a darmi la zappa sui piedi...:unhappy:
sono ridiventata traditrice ma per ritrovare l'autostima dato che il mio compagno mi trova invisibile....


P.S.: un grosso saluto a CONTEPINCETON (mio intimo amico) .,,,,,


----------



## biondina (12 Giugno 2010)

voi vi farete una grossa risata ma essendo una ragazza tosta e sicura di se non riesco a spiegarmi questo cambiamento di vita.
Quello che chiedo è un appartamento e poi ho la mia libertà.
Sono fuggita da Lui per ben 2 voolte ... ritornando sempre a orecchie basse.
Lo amo e luimi maltratta, mi sottovaluta.
che triste.....


----------



## aristocat (12 Giugno 2010)

biondina ha detto:


> voi vi farete una grossa risata ma essendo una ragazza tosta e sicura di se non riesco a spiegarmi questo cambiamento di vita.
> Quello che chiedo è un appartamento e poi ho la mia libertà.
> Sono fuggita da Lui per ben 2 voolte ... ritornando sempre a orecchie basse.
> Lo amo e luimi maltratta, mi sottovaluta.
> che triste.....


Insomma quello che è riuscito a toccare delle corde speciali ti ha deluso! 
Ti capisco... False promesse - magari all'inizio ti si è presentato in un modo poi ti ha fatto vedere il suo "vero volto".
Però...
Tu gli hai fatto capire sin da subito che - più o meno - non eri disposta a rinunciare alla tua libertà, e che avresti preferito "replicare" l'esperienza "free" e senza condizionamenti che avevi con il tuo primo ragazzo?


----------



## aristocat (12 Giugno 2010)

Cioè, con lui sei stata _chiara e sincera_ su quello che volevi da un rapporto?


----------



## Sgargiula (12 Giugno 2010)

Detesto chi scrive cose come "lo tradisco ma e' colpa sua"... arghh


----------



## biondina (12 Giugno 2010)

no.
sinceramente all'inizio volevo chiudere il mio passato pensado che questo ragazzo mi avesse garantito, non dico le stesse libertà, ma vivere.
e poi se ci si mettono anche suoi problemi economici, mi si viene a privare anche dei miei "capricci" tipo estetista...

e poi il grosso sbaglio che faccio in continuazione è quello di cercare il suo amore facendo l'amore a letto....sempre....le coccole il contatto fisico...


----------



## aristocat (12 Giugno 2010)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Detesto chi scrive cose come "lo tradisco ma e' colpa sua"... arghh


Ma al di là di tutto..sinceramente non vedo sbocchi. 
Per Biondina: 3 punti:
1. volete cose diverse dalla vita. 
2. un po' vi siete nascosti delle cose tutti e due sin dall'inizio. cioè lui non è stato sincero
e neanche tu. E' un inizio non promette bene purtroppo...:unhappy: - mia opinione :blank:.
3. E' solo questione di tempo e capirai benissimo da sola il da farsi :idea:. 
In bocca al lupo.


----------



## biondina (12 Giugno 2010)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> "lo tradisco ma e' colpa sua"... arghh



si perchè è Lui che mi sta privando di certe mie felicità.
e io vado a ricercarle altrove.

sei fortunato TU a concepire la vita sacra.
Purtroppo anch'io la vedevo così alcuni anni fa ma se trovi la persona 
sbagliata ricerchi altrove la tua identità.
e gli voglio bene....
forse ci sono troppo affezzionata.
IL tradimento mi serve per darmi forza a riordinare le idee...


.


----------



## Sgargiula (12 Giugno 2010)

Biondina non e' che per lui sei invisibile... scusa, ma non leggo nulla che mi faccia pensare all'invisibilita'... penso piuttosto che tu hai accettato una situazione ridicola e ancora l'accetti dopo 10 mesi... ma e' lui che ti maltratta o tu che ti maltratti?
Veramente molla il colpo...e' difficile lasciare qualcuno che ci piace o che amiamo, ma se non ci fa star bene che senso ha continuare?
Tanto se non va da dio all'inizio guarda che dopo puo' solo peggiorare:carneval:


----------



## Sgargiula (12 Giugno 2010)

biondina ha detto:


> *si perchè è Lui che mi sta privando di certe mie felicità.
> e io vado a ricercarle altrove.*
> 
> sei fortunato TU a concepire la vita sacra.
> ...


Cazzate, scusa eh ma hai per caso una pistola puntata alla testa? Chi ti dice di stare con lui? E' una tua scelta e tu sei artefice della tua infelicita' ... poi hai 27 anni ma che ti frega di vivere in casa con uno e la sua famiglia?

Guarda che sono una donna... e che donna (vedi avatar:carneval... ma che e' la vita sacra?
Io contesto l'attribuire la responsabilita' delle proprie azioni agli altri... se tradisco e' perche' lo voglio fare se non lo faccio e' lo stesso


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Giugno 2010)

Biondina ...stavolta mi hai fatto ridere :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (13 Giugno 2010)

Biondina, accidenti ad incontrare persone sbagliate e tu lo hai fatto...il tuo ex! Ti ha avviato ad una vita non normale, assurda e se anche questo che ora hai sbaglia tu stessa non sarai mai soddisfatta di quello che una donna dovrebbe avere. Sinceramente il tuo ex prima di morire ha creato una persona che sarà per sempre infelice, mi spiace per te.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Giugno 2010)

biondina ha detto:


> voi vi farete una grossa risata ma essendo una ragazza tosta e sicura di se non riesco a spiegarmi questo cambiamento di vita.
> Quello che chiedo è un appartamento e poi ho la mia libertà.
> Sono fuggita da Lui per ben 2 voolte ... ritornando sempre a orecchie basse.
> Lo amo e luimi maltratta, mi sottovaluta.
> che triste.....


Ciao Biondina,
mi sembri sì una ragazza tosta, da come scrivi...
Ma scusa se mi permetto, probabilmente non hai ancora imparato una cosa..

"....non si regala mai
il cuore che hai
si presta ogni tanto, nell'intimità..."

:up:


----------



## biondina (14 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Biondina, accidenti ad incontrare persone sbagliate e tu lo hai fatto...il tuo ex! Ti ha avviato ad una vita non normale, assurda e se anche questo che ora hai sbaglia tu stessa non sarai mai soddisfatta di quello che una donna dovrebbe avere. Sinceramente il tuo ex prima di morire ha creato una persona che sarà per sempre infelice, mi spiace per te.


 
assolutamente contraria a quello che dici!!!!!
perchè dovrei essere per sempre infelice se è stato grazie a lui 
che ho potuto rialzarmi.

e poi sono felice a fare altre cose "tranquille" come uscire con le mie amiche, per una semplice chiaccherata 
Non mi piace la vita che si fa con lui, sempre piena di arroganza e a 
criticare ogni mia azione normale.
E' giusto che abbia come punto di riferimento sua mamma ma poi alla fine viene con me a letto?
:unhappy:
Scusa sai......


----------



## biondina (14 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Biondina ...stavolta mi hai fatto ridere :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


 
sai quante volte rido io di me stessa??????:carneval:
almeno è sempre meglio di piangere e avvilirsi......:up:
e si trova più in fretta le soluzioni.


----------



## Amoremio (14 Giugno 2010)

biondina ha detto:


> .....
> *1. *ho 27 anni e ho già un pò di esperienza di vita vissuta.
> ......un giro di amicizie molto altolocato di cui respiravo..........
> 
> ,,,,,,


 


biondina ha detto:


> .....
> *2. *essendo una ragazza tosta e sicura di se
> .... luimi maltratta, mi sottovaluta.
> .....


 


biondina ha detto:


> ......
> *3.* ....e poi se ci si mettono anche suoi problemi economici, mi si viene a privare anche dei miei "capricci" tipo estetista...
> 
> ...


*1.* "esperienza di vita vissuta"?????
  
da quel che scrivi non si direbbe
la "Vita" non si riduce a sesso e soldi

quale tipo di respiro ti davano le amicizie altolocate ?

*2.* tostissima, eh?

*3.* una "donna" mexican  piena di sentimento!!!!


P.S. per ora mi censuro
m credo che mi dovrò bannare in autotutela :incazzato:


----------



## Iris (14 Giugno 2010)

Non ho capito cosa cerca la biondina...

Cioè l'ho capito..ma sono stanca di fare sempre la parte della stronza.

Cosa dice il suo caro amico conte pinceton?:carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (14 Giugno 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Non ho capito cosa cerca la biondina...
> 
> Cioè l'ho capito..ma *sono stanca di fare sempre la parte della stronza.*
> 
> Cosa dice il suo caro amico conte pinceton?:carneval:


 
sorella!!!!


----------



## biondina (14 Giugno 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Cioè l'ho capito..ma sono stanca di fare sempre la parte della stronza.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Amoremio (14 Giugno 2010)

biondina ha detto:


> Iris ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Cioè l'ho capito..ma sono stanca di fare sempre la parte della stronza.
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Giugno 2010)

biondina ha detto:


> sai quante volte rido io di me stessa??????:carneval:
> almeno è sempre meglio di piangere e avvilirsi......:up:
> e si trova più in fretta le soluzioni.


 Hai trovato soluzioni fantastiche finora...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Giugno 2010)

L'Amministrazione ha chiesto esplicitamente delicatezza con i new entry.
Mi domando ma qualcuno prende davvero sul serio certi utenti?
Ma il forum ha paura di perdere questo target di utenza?


----------



## aristocat (14 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> L'Amministrazione ha chiesto esplicitamente delicatezza con i new entry.
> Mi domando ma qualcuno prende davvero sul serio certi utenti?
> Ma il forum ha paura di perdere questo target di utenza?


Bella domanda. Da quello che ho capito io, non credo sia questione di "tenersi a caro" certi specifici target d'utenza... l'unica "salvaguardia" che conta è il pluralismo e la coesistenza di differenti tipi di utenza.
Proprio la "differenziazione" è quello che si ricerca alla fine...


----------



## Minerva (14 Giugno 2010)

se non ci crediamo che rispondiamo a fare?
utente più, utente meno ,non vedo il problema


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Giugno 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Bella domanda. Da quello che ho capito io, non credo sia questione di "tenersi a caro" certi specifici target d'utenza... l'unica "salvaguardia" che conta è il pluralismo e la coesistenza di differenti tipi di utenza...


Tutti i tipi?



Minerva ha detto:


> se non ci crediamo che rispondiamo a fare?
> utente più, utente meno ,non vedo il problema


 Concordo.
Infatti chiedevo un parere sull'opportunità di rispondere o no e se nel caso seriamente.


----------



## aristocat (14 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tutti i tipi?


Yes, tutti-tutti . A condizione che non "spammino" e molestino/insultino gli altri...


----------



## Lettrice (14 Giugno 2010)

Abbiamo gia' appurato in anni di forum che non e' possibile sapere quando un utente e' "vero" o no... se non vi sembra degno non rispondete.
A me, dopo tutte le storie assurde lette su questo forum, questa _non mi ricordo il nick_ non mi e' sembrata cosi' improbabile.


----------



## biondina (18 Giugno 2010)

Allora: sono un utente verissimo.
la mia nuova vita non è da considerarsi tradimenti a nastro.
Potevo benissimo fare la libertina a vita dato che il destino me ne dava la possibilità.
Invece,.....mi sono innamorata di nuovo.
Vuol dire che ho dei sentimenti, sono stata coraggiosa a rimettermi di nuovo in gioco MA qualcosa mi induce a farmi alcune "botte di allegria" dato che non posso negare tutto il mio passato e che il presente non me ne da la possibilità.
a Lui non gli faccio mancare niente.


----------



## Daniele (18 Giugno 2010)

"botte di allegria" alla mia ex, botte a lei...allegria a me


----------



## biondina (18 Giugno 2010)

..... carpe diem....
nessuno è santo.
ok, fino ad alcuni anni fa trovavo anch'io inconcepibile tale situazione.
ok!
Ma ora la capisco.


----------



## Mari' (18 Giugno 2010)

E allora?


----------



## biondina (18 Giugno 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> d*opo una separazione, dopo un lutto*. Cosa significa per voi? Tante volte si pensa che *rifarsi una vita significhi trovare un altro compagno/a e costruire qualcosa di simile (e diverso allo stesso tempo) rispetto a quello che si è lasciato (o che ci ha lasciato).* *Io la vedo in modo maggiormente ampio, un riappropriarsi del senso della nostra vita, partendo principalmente da quello che è importante per il nostro essere, senza mirare per forza a un progetto di coppia.*



forse questo passaggio non l'ho approfondito...


----------

